# This costume is amazing!



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Why don't they have this for grown ups??? I would wear this every day LOL!









http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/skeleton-princess-costume/productinfo/42292/#

This is also pretty cool, but I still like the child costume better


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

We get this catalog for some reason (no idea why, only around Halloween) and I am pretty consistently surprised at the apparent quality/design. (And prices!) Usually they have some nice costumes for both adults and kids, but it looks like they've got more old stock and bagged costumes this year. Seems like a place for families who want theme costumes for everybody. I do like the skeleton cape...but I can make that for a lot less than $100.


----------

